# 12th Annual Naked Bike ride is this Saturday June 13th



## Sped Man (Jun 11, 2015)

The naked bike ride is celebrating 12 years this Saturday. Come one come all to the Chicago Naked Bike Ride. It is this Saturday. Hope to see you gals there! Guys please stay home! Seriously, come out and support this insane event! I will be there  with my favorite suit on. The one I was born with.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jun 11, 2015)

Take pics , for those who cant go  . Michael / Dodgerblue


----------



## vincev (Jun 11, 2015)

dodgerblue said:


> Take pics , for those who cant go  . Michael / Dodgerblue


----------



## vincev (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## TheSaint (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like fun


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 12, 2015)

I guess everyone will have a "brown" seat patina at this Event???


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Looks like fun




Looks like Hell to me:eek:


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 13, 2015)

Nake bike ride rules:

The TWELFTH World Naked Bike Ride (and skate) Chicago (WNBRCXII) will be the evening of Saturday June 13th 2015 somewhere in Chicago IL. Travel planning hints below.
*** BE CLEAR ON WHAT THIS ISN'T *** WNBR IS a people powered happening bringing radical attention against oil addiction; It's NOT primarily a naturist party. It IS a big fun ride for able area cyclists; It's NOT for the frail nor fliers/drivers. It IS an extreme free speech exercise trying to save the planet; It's NOT MardisGras. If you are distant or uncertain please read more details.
Location is not disclosed until days before based on experience to limit crowding of the creepy variety. Furthermore the announced location is only a check point where next directions are given to verifiable participants on bikes. If you plan to come just to look and hope to bluff your way in, make other plans.
Check-In has in recent years been after 6pm in the west loop.
Gathering has in recent years been 6-8pm at an undisclosed location. Body painting may be available, but line so long that coming pre-decorated is recommended. Read details.
Person Powered Wheels to pass check-in and no cameras in gathering area are strictly enforced, so if you show up there without bike/skates, or with a camera, and say you didn't know or that someone said you could, you may be laughed off of the premises.
Ride is about 8pm-11pm. Route is not announced in advance, and maps are not guaranteed. Expect to follow guides, assume round trip. You MUST be capable of over a dozen miles of potentially chilly urban biking.
Recommended viewing point(s) for fans and spectators:
Suggested viewing points+times and the ride's progress live will be on MassUp.us and ChicagoNakedRide.org on ride day. Also on Twitter as @ChiNakedRide and #WNBRC
KEEP THE COURSE CLEAR!!! Wave and cheer and applaud from the sides and joy will be multiplied.
Participants bare-as-you-dare; anything from fanciful costumes to body paint to undies are encouraged.
Remember the slogan: "Celebrating freedom from oil, and the beauty of people."
Be nice to everyone, and leave no trace. If you can't be golden don't come.



See  you guys and gals there if you dare


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 13, 2015)

It isn't easy deciding on what to wear. I decided to wear these glasses


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 13, 2015)

Your glasses are missing the attached nose and mustache I would require to go on that ride.


----------

